# FREE DYSTOPIAN EBOOK - FIRST IN A COMPLETED TRILOGY



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Michael Poeltl, a new name in the genre of apocalyptic fiction is finding success in on-line communities like this. 
The book is available in soft cover and also available for the*Kindle*, retailing for $1.99, an exceptional deal. * The Judas Syndrome* is a series with the second book coming out this Fall, entitled Rebirth.

*A description of the book from the website:*
Joel and his friends are on the verge of graduation and excited and optimistic about their futures. But when they return from a camping trip in the remote woodlands to find themselves faced with a post-apocalyptic world, their daily lives acquire burdens and terrors hitherto unexperienced.

The Judas Syndrome is an unforgettable portrait of survival against the odds. Joel, the protagonist, is an average teen whose dreams of entering college in the fall have disintegrated with the rest of the civilized world. Experiencing a barrage of sinister premonitions prior to a camping trip, Joel struggles to shrug them off as nothing more than anxiety over the newest cyber-terror, the Grimm Reaper. For months the Reaper has been inundating the airwaves with threats of mass destruction if world governments do not adhere to his plethora of ridiculous demands. Finally,he does more than just threaten.

The deed done, the Reapers threats now realized, Joel and his small band of friends find themselves alone in a dying world. Their families are all dead and gone, and Joels family home is now their stronghold. Faith and faithlessness are investigated as his ongoing visions prepare Joel for the realization that the worst is far from over. Prisoners to a darkened sky and toxic earth, the group fights to survive. Through battles staged on their hallowed ground, through loss and victory, the group meets the Pilate to their Judas, unwittingly setting in motion - The Judas Syndrome.

The website is pretty cool, it includes character sketches, blue prints, a trailer video and other valuable information on the books. http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com
Facebook fanpage is loaded with reviews and can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canada/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791?v=app_6261817190&ref=ts


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Moondog--

Welcome to KindleBoards! I've moved your post to the Book Bazaar, our forum for promotion by independent authors (or their representatives). Your post reads very much like it was done by someone representing the author; if I'm wrong, please let me know.

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Betsy & Ann,

Yes, I am the author. Thank you for moving the post to the appropriate section of the forum.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Eww.... looks good. I just bought a copy. I like post-apocolyptic books but most of the ones I've seen lately include vampires or zombies, and I don't really care for those genres.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Eww.... looks good. I just bought a copy. I like post-apocolyptic books but most of the ones I've seen lately include vampires or zombies, and I don't really care for those genres.


I'm the same way, so tired of vampires and zombies. Thanks for the purchase, hope you enjoy!


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree: vampires and zombies are passe.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

TheGhostOfAFlea said:


> I agree: vampires and zombies are passe.


AWK!! And I just finished typing up the last pages to my seven hundred page vampire opus, Bleek Street Suckers! Curses!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha,
Hey, if it's apocalyptic, I'll give it a chance. Looks like the things in The Passage are turning out to be Vampires too  and that's one very apocalyptic read! The Judas Syndrome (http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com) on the other hand offers no fictional monsters, but some terrifying situations (not to mention the end of the world as you know it) to navigate. 
It's been reviewed as "teen angst meets the end of the world".


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd like to invite everyone that's interested in Apocalyptic fiction to view the video trailer for The Judas Syndrome here http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/book_trailer_video.html.
I'd also like to invite you to comment on my facebook fanpage if you've read the book here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canada/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791?v=app_6261817190&ref=ts and visit me on Good Reads where I'm receiving lots of support for the book series: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2972105.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I am not that familiar with the Apocalyptic genre.  Is that something like Left Behind?  Does it have to be Christian in nature (from Apocalypse)?

Maybe I'll pick up your book.  Is it pretty much representative of the genre?

P.S. I am also one of those who will not touch anything with vampires and zombies.

P.P.S. There is some issue with the book cover shown on Amazon.  It starts as blank.  If you press another thumbnail, then you can actually see the cover.  I think you should edit your publication to add the cover in dtp.amazon.com.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi osnova. No, the genre isn't typically religious in nature, though undertones of religion can help give the story a deeper meaning. My book has whispers of religion. On my website you can even read a character sketch of the Omnipotent presence that attempts to offer guidance to the main character: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/character_sketches_The_Angel.html

Thanks for the heads up on the book cover for my listing on Amazon, I'll have to look into that!
I hope you give the book, and the genre a try.

I would say my telling is representative of the genre.

Thanks osnova.

Mike


----------



## RoseKeefe (Sep 27, 2010)

I have read this book, and it's quite the experience.... It's one of those storylines that gives you a jolt: one minute the characters are in situations we've all experienced, making them really easy to relate to. Then suddenly, everything changes in a way both bewildering and terrifying, and you ask yourself, "Would I really react the same way in a similar situation?". There's a lot of desperate action, which I don't mind, as this one has my favorite book component: strong and intelligent female characters!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your purchase Rose. If strong female characters are a plus for you, watch for the next book in The Judas Syndrome series, Rebirth, whose main character is a female. It will be out in softcover in the Fall of 2010, and then available as an e-book probably around December some time.
For a more in depth summary of Rebirth visit the website here: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/book_two_The_Judas_Syndrome_Rebirth.html


----------



## RoseKeefe (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks for your answer, Mike. Do you autograph copies?


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

RoseKeefe said:


> Wow, thanks for your answer, Mike. Do you autograph copies?


Absolutely, I'll create a customized e-book for you with a digital signature made out specifically to you. In order to get something like that you would need to purchase the e-book from me via paypal rather than Amazon or smashwords etc: https://www.paypal.com/ca/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=Z4oYp7lZ8PsKcRGH8J1X0iuPH2xu7yI7HOou--lcCuIA5mrZ4cQ4EEiJD-m&dispatch=50a222a57771920b6a3d7b606239e4d529b525e0b7e69bf0224adecfb0124e9b61f737ba21b0819812f77a5508bed785e5c4fc15b606ef11

For additional options on how to buy visit: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/buy_the_book.html

Thanks for your support Rose.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

A little PR from my next book. It's the second in the series:

Although Mike Poeltl never intended for The Judas Syndrome to be the first of a series, he caved in to reader demand 
in the spring of 2010 and began working on Rebirth, a continuation of the popular post-apocalyptic tale that one Facebook reviewer called "a stark and uncompromising vision of the future of our world."

Narrated by Joel's girlfriend Sara, Rebirth is a story of survival, betrayal, and hope. After giving birth to their son, whose evident purpose is to fulfill the destiny that Joel had forsaken, Sara realizes that her home is no longer a haven.

Menaced by a power-obsessed Earl and frightened by the deterioration of a once-tight group of comrades, she flees north- into a nihilistic world inhabited by dangerous nomads, new friends, and old enemies.

Early reviewers have commented that Rebirth, while a sequel, is a powerful story in its own right. Poeltl has confirmed that a third book, as of yet untitled, will complete the Judas Syndrome trilogy.

"The series will chronicle the struggles and sacrifices of two generations of post-Apocalypse survivors," he said recently. "The sins of the father (Joel) fall upon his son and Sara both. The question is- will the legacy he left them ensure their survival or their doom?"

For more on The Judas Syndrome Series visit: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/about_the_apocalyptic%20_novel.html


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds great. Just picked it up!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your purchase, MsBea. Did you find it alright on Amazon?
If you'd like to review the book on Amazon, I would greatly appreciate it. Also, my facebook fanpage is a great spot to leave a review: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Canada/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Canada/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791?v=app_6261817190

Cheers! Mike.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

To further become involved in the characters of the apocalyptic, young adult series; The Judas Syndrome, visit the website where you'll find a character sketch of each of the teens. http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/character_sketches.html


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been voted the Best Writer/Author for 2010 by The View: 
A weekly alternative newspaper serving the cities of Hamilton, Burlington and the Golden horseshoe region, reaching over 1 million potential voters/viewers.

I'm very happy to have won this prestigious award, that the readers voted me as their favorite local author is a huge honor. The Judas Syndrome, which has spawned a series, has fetched a substantial following on my Facebook fan page and other on-line directories. The fan page houses several reviews to help potential readers decide on whether to take up the series. Other sites which include reviews of the book are Goodreads.com and Amazon.com, where the book is available in print and in e-book kindle format.

For more information visit the official website for The Judas Syndrome. http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/media_reviews_apocalyptic_fiction.html


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

In a very short time the 2nd book of The Judas Syndrome series of Apocalyptic fiction will be available in print and e-book format!
Keep checking back with this thread, or get the news directly from The Judas Syndrome website here: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com

Narrated by Joel's girlfriend Sara, Rebirth is a story of survival, betrayal, and hope. After giving birth to their son, whose evident purpose is to fulfill the destiny that Joel had forsaken, Sara realizes that her home is no longer a haven. 
Menaced by a power-obsessed Earl and frightened by the deterioration of a once-tight group of comrades, she flees north- into a nihilistic world inhabited by dangerous nomads, new friends, and old enemies. 
Early reviewers have commented that Rebirth, while a sequel, is a powerful story in its own right. Poeltl has confirmed that a third book, as of yet untitled, will complete the Judas Syndrome trilogy.
"The series will chronicle the struggles and sacrifices of two generations of post-Apocalypse survivors," he said recently. "The sins of the father (Joel) fall upon his son and Sara both. The question is- will the legacy he left them ensure their survival or their doom?"


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

moondog said:


> I have been voted the Best Writer/Author for 2010 by The View:
> A weekly alternative newspaper serving the cities of Hamilton, Burlington and the Golden horseshoe region, reaching over 1 million potential voters/viewers.
> 
> Im very happy to have won this prestigious award, that the readers voted me as their favorite local author is a huge honor. The Judas Syndrome, which has spawned a series, has fetched a substantial following on my Facebook fan page and other on-line directories. The fan page houses several reviews to help potential readers decide on whether to take up the series. Other sites which include reviews of the book are Goodreads.com and Amazon.com, where the book is available in print and in e-book kindle format.
> ...


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

For a synopsis on the novel and excerpts, follow this link: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/about_the_apocalyptic%20_novel.html


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

*The Judas Syndrome * is on sale for *$1.99 * for your Kindle. Buy it now, and be ready for* Rebirth * in a couple of weeks (the 2nd book in the series).
http://www.amazon.com/The-Judas-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B0040SXSEI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&qid=1291825531&sr=1-2-spell


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Although I never intended for The Judas Syndrome to be the first of a series, I caved in to reader demand in the spring of 2009 and began working on Rebirth, a continuation of the post-Apocalyptic tale that one Facebook reviewer called "a stark and uncompromising vision of the future of our world."

Narrated by Joel's girlfriend Sara, Rebirth is a story of survival, betrayal, and hope. After giving birth to their son, whose evident purpose is to fulfill the destiny that Joel had forsaken, Sara realizes that her home is no longer a haven.

Menaced by a power-obsessed Earl and frightened by the deterioration of a once-tight group of comrades, she flees north- into a nihilistic world inhabited by dangerous nomads, new friends, and old enemies.

Early reviewers have commented that Rebirth, while a sequel, is a powerful story in its own right. With a third book, as of yet untitled, being penned, this will complete the Judas Syndrome trilogy.

The series will chronicle the struggles and sacrifices of two generations of post-Apocalypse survivors, the sins of the father (Joel) fall upon his son and Sara both. The question is- will the legacy he left them ensure their survival or their doom?

Click on the image or link below to get your kindle copy today! 
http://www.amazon.com/Rebirth-The-Ju...2509727&sr=1-1

Click on the link below to purchase the book(s) in any ebook format.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33771

For more information on the series, visit the books website at:
http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I just listened to a portion of my new book, Rebirth read by the Kindle 3. It was very interesting. Like Stephen Hawking reading my novel! Joking aside though, a very cool feature I didn't know it had.
I don't think it will replace the option of having it turned into an audio book though by an actual person with some inflection in their voice.

Rebirth is currently selling for $3.99 and the first book of the series, The Judas Syndrome is still an uber affordable $1.99! Both can be read to you via your new Kindle!

Happy New Year 

Mike


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Find me on *Twitter * (http://twitter.com/#!/mpoeltlauthor), 
*facebook * (http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791), *linked in* (http://www.linkedin.com/profile/edit?trk=tab_pro) 
and book lover sites like *GoodReads * (http://www.mikepoeltl.com).


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Since this is a Kindle community, you all must purchase ebooks from Amazon all the time. What 'd like to propose is that I will give you a version of my ebooks *The Judas Syndrome* and *Rebirth * (book two) in exchange for a review on the amazon website.
Both links can be found here in my signature.
Please respond to me via e-mail at [email protected] and I will happily e-mail you a version of the book(s) for a review.

Both books examine life after a nuclear Apocalypse, following Joel, a teenager caught up in the end times with his friends, while the second continues the struggle with Sara, Joel's girlfriend. A third is currently being penned.

Thanks for your ear(s).

Mike


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey there. I'm an author, and I think this is a great idea. I've given review copies of my own book, and had some reasonable success.

First, I would be glad to read your book in exchange for a review on it.

Secondly, to those that may reply to the thread requesting a free copy, please DO leave him a review. I'm certain that he's put hard work into this book, and for the cost of a book (that he actually has to pay for from his own pocket), a review is an awfully easy thing to do.

I'm not the speediest reader ever, so give me a week or so to get through it. =)


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks jhanel. Send me a message with your e-mail and I'll send you a copy of the ebook(s).
I am limiting the give-aways to 20 ebooks. Like I said, send me an e-mail if you'd like to participate.

Thanks.
Mike
http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com


----------



## J H Sked (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Mike

I've e-mailed you privately - would love to give it a go if offer still stands.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Janet, I'm getting some good feedback and hope that this exercise turns into reviews on Amazon and even within the kindleboards forum.

http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Spent two hours at work (ssshhhhh... don't tell my boss) reading the Judas Syndrome. So far, VERY GOOD. It was a bit of a slow starter for me, as I find first-person narratives a bit unnerving (personal quirk... it's not your writing). But after chapter 6, it REALLY picked up. Gotta get real work done.

Will leave a review on Amazon when I get to the end.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

jhanel said:


> Spent two hours at work (ssshhhhh... don't tell my boss) reading the Judas Syndrome. So far, VERY GOOD. It was a bit of a slow starter for me, as I find first-person narratives a bit unnerving (personal quirk... it's not your writing). But after chapter 6, it REALLY picked up. Gotta get real work done.
> 
> Will leave a review on Amazon when I get to the end.


Haha, thanks for the update Jerry! Hey, if I didn't read at work occassionally, I would never get through a book!

Looking forward to your review!
Many thanks!

Mike


----------



## smartie (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love to read and review your book if you're still offering. I love post-apocalyptic stories. I'll send you a PM with my email.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies and private e-mails. I am already seeing reviews go up on Amazon!
I really appreciate your efforts in reviewing my books. I still have a few freebies left for those of you that would like to receive a couple of books in exchange for a review.
If you're unsure, check out my reviews thusfar on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791?v=app_6261817190&ref=ts
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D1286228011&field-keywords=poeltl

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a great idea. I'll bite. The amazon reviews do matter - especially in the self-published arena.
Thanks


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent you an email!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys, this is working out nicely, and I've met so many nice people via this experiment.
Reviews DO mean the world to a book. They can make you or break you.
Cheers!
Mike
www.the-judas-syndrome.com


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Finished Judas Syndrome. Very well done. Not an easy subject, but this story handles the character-amidst-chaos balance nicely. Happy to say character wins out [is that a spoiler? probably not.] in a compelling story that has dramatic tension in all the right places. will be taking in Rebirth after some work deadlines are past.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review! Glad you enjoyed how I handled the edgy subject matter. The Apocalypse is tough enough, throw in mental instability and addiction, and hope becomes a life preserver with a shark bite out of it!

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Pick up the 1st book of *The Judas Syndrome* series of fiction for *free *  at Smashwords - http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=poeltl *use this code:*SE77F
Good through January 22nd, 2011 only.
Act now!

Happy Reading!


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I got a few in my queue to read but once I do get through yours I will be sure to post a review! Thanks again!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

screwballl said:


> I got a few in my queue to read but once I do get through yours I will be sure to post a review! Thanks again!


I appreciate that screwball!
Thanks.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Because I know now that many people on this forum have read or are reading one or both books of The Judas Syndrome trilogy that are currently available, I thought it would be fun to hold a contest allowing readers to write a little fan fiction. So, we are holding a contest for budding or established writers to write a piece of fan fiction about characters from either the first book for The Judas Syndrome series or the second, Rebirth.

Please make your entries no more than 2000 words in length and include your name, e-mail and any links to your own websites or writings. The top four entrees will be featured on my site, and the top entry will win a signed copy of all The Judas Syndrome books in Paperback.

I will also Tweet, facebook, Blog and PR your success across mutiple on-line forums. This is a nice opportunity to either advance your own efforts as a writer or just have some fun with the chracter(s) from my book(s).

Please enter the contest simply by e-mailing us direct to [email protected] with the above information included in the body of the e-mail. See the website for more information: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/The_Judas_Syndrome_Fan_fiction_contest.html

Have fun with it!

Sincerely; Michael Poeltl


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

This is just a media update for those of you that are interested in the progress of my series. I've been marketing myself constantly and so some pretty exciting opportunities have turned up. Thanks for your support. The *movie rights * should be signed any day now!

More reviews are coming in for the first and second installments of *The Judas Syndrome. * 
You can find them *here*: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D1286228011&field-keywords=poeltl

Written up in a *feature article*:
http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/Documents/Article-scan.pdf

I've also been *interviewed * on estar Books http://estarbooks.blogspot.com/2011/01/guest-author.html?spref=bl

I have been *featured * on the Mike Wyman show on *102.9 Klite fm*http://www.k-litefm.com/Blog/MikeWyman/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10201076

Picked up positive *reviews * in the _UK and German Am_azons as well.
*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B0043EWWZA/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&qid=1297604537&sr=1-1
*DE:* http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/0557085241/ref=pr_all_summary_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

If you're on *facebook*, why not support the books on my fan page here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Poeltl/97811089791


----------



## J H Sked (Jan 3, 2011)

Mike, great stuff! Love to hear success stories - long may it continue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

moondog said:


> This is just a media update for those of you that are interested in the progress of my series. I've been marketing myself constantly and so some pretty exciting opportunities have turned up. Thanks for your support. The *movie rights * should be signed any day now!
> 
> More reviews are coming in for the first and second installments of *The Judas Syndrome. *
> You can find them *here*: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D1286228011&field-keywords=poeltl
> ...


cool....good job!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks G.W. 
And thanks again Janet, your review was a wonderful addition to the Amazon page.

I'm also hitting up a lot of bloggers for reviews and managing to capture quite a few. Those reviews vary from a month to 6 before they get to your book, but on-going publicity is good too!

Sold 33 kindle copies alone in February! The word is out!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm giving away book one of The judas Syndrome on Smashwords this week in support of Read an ebook week, and offering up the second for 50%!
Pop on and find a bunch of free ebooks today! https://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=poeltl


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm giving away a copy of the second book to The Judas Syndrome, Rebirth, at GoodReads now through April 21st. Jump in to win! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/9048-rebirth


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

*The Judas Syndrome*
In a world devastated by an apocalyptic event, 
the bonds of friendship are tested in the haze of 
unrelenting depression, and paranoia.

Will you know who your friends are?

*Rebirth, book two of The Judas Syndrome*
A year into a Post-Apocalyptic existence, where 
friendships are tested and new enemies emerge; talk 
of destiny fulfilled through a child offers salvation.

Could you believe?

Find them both here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D1286228011&field-keywords=poeltl


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

*Rebirth*, book two of The Judas Syndrome series has just been reduced on Amazon to *$2.99 USD*. This price will take effect in a day or so and will carry through all other Amazon sites .uk, .ca etc...
Find it here: http://www.amazon.com/Rebirth-The-Judas-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B004GB186Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1304099068&sr=1-2

*Review sample: * "'Rebirth' is a fantastic read, and even better follow up to 'The Judas Syndrome'. It follows in the tradition of great sequels, and leaves me excited to read the conclusion to this story. An excellent follow up book by Mr. Poeltl, and I'm sure one of many great works of literature of his to come." - Michael Pongracz - Amazon.com reviewer


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Rebirth, book two of The Judas Syndrome series has just been reduced on Amazon to $2.99 USD. Find it here: http://www.amazon.com/Rebirth-The-Judas-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B004GB186Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1304099068&sr=1-2
That means now you can get both books of the series for just $5.98!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be featured on a radio show the week of June 20-26th. For featured times see below, or view the blog: http://apocalyptic-literature.blogspot.com/

"Poeltl talks about the process of writing, manages three readings from books one and two of The Judas Syndrome, and discusses the book at length with Catherine Sword, in an exciting and educational half hour conversation."

Times to listen:
Tuesday, June 21st at 5:30PM
Thursday, June 23 at 8:30AM
Sunday, June 26th at 5:30PM

Where to listen: http://whistleradio.com


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

As a marketing professional at my day job, I have had the good fortune to enter the self-published world with a great many tricks to help sell my books. None work better or are cheaper than using the web for self promotion. My books sell themselves on Amazon now, and I have spent exactly $0.00 in my marketing efforts.

In an effort to help other indy authors, Elizabeth Sogard interviewed me on my marketing techniques - read all about it here, by visiting this link: http://elizabethsogard.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/10-rules-of-efective-marketing-with-michel-poetl/


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Find new teasers for book three of The Judas Syndrome series here: http://www.the-judas-syndrome.com/book_three_The_Judas_Syndrome.html
Still looking at an Autumn release for the third and final book of the trilogy!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

With the third book of The Judas Syndrome series slated for a late December release, I'm offering a new giveaway for book three. Visit Goodreads now to sign up for the chance to win Revelation, book 3 in the dystopian series. http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/15522-revelation


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Not on Google+ yet? Join me here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/10 6558147675996200949/posts/XXJJ 5yuwbZE#106558147675996200949/ posts

Because this is going to be as big as facebook soon,and Google is still the reigning leader of search engines, it only makes sense for authors and readers to join, promote, educate and share via this new tool.
Adding a +1 to your website or blog will gain you further page ranking on the search engines and so if we join forces and +1 each others websites and/or blogs for your specific search terms, you will see better page ranks for your own sites as well as alert others in your 'circles' that you recommend the site for those search terms.

So punch: "The Judas Syndrome" into your Google search bar and pick: www.the-judas-syndrome.com as your +1, and if you have a website I'll do the same for you. (just send me your search term and website address via this thread)

It's a good thing, trust me. I'm a professional


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

With the third in the series slated for a late Decmeber release, the book trailer for the entire trilogy has been released here: http://apocalyptic-literature.blogspot.com/2011/11/apocalyptic-book-trailer-for-judas.html


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that the final book of the trilogy (Revelation) is completed and ready to be downloaded to your kindle. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Michael%20Poeltl

I look forward to your reviews.


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Free for your kindles. Rebirth, book 2 of the post-apocalyptic trilogy, The Judas Syndreome is free starting tomorrow, the 19th - 23rd of May.

http://www.amazon.com/Rebirth-The-Judas-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B004GB186Y/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337352462&sr=1-2


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the marketing tips Moondog
All the best
Audrey


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a quick mention that book two of The Judas Syndrome trilogy is FREE all December for your kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/Rebirth-The-Judas-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B004GB186Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354802632&sr=8-2&keywords=poeltl


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out The Judas Syndrome for free at Smashwords. Book one in the trilogy will make you question whether you'll know who your friends are when your world collapses, and a post-apocalyptic setting takes its place. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/560788

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------

